# Certain type for C or D , or C/D?



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Are certain types of probiotics (or ingredients in them) better for one type of IBS than another. My main symptoms are gas, smelly burps, lactose intolerance, constipation-unless I eat plenty of fiber and then I am somewhat normal, occasional brain fog(especially in the morning), gas and gurgly stomache especially if I get up early, incomplete bowel movements if I am not able to stay active all day. I am also slightly allergic to Scallop and my Gastro thinks I may have fructose intolerance as well, thanks.


----------

